# casse tete azerty / qwerty



## killatons (9 Novembre 2005)

Hello à tous, 
Voilà un pb que j'avais déjà évoqué et qui reste toujours sans solution...en fait je ne pense pas qu'elle existe mais bon...sait-on jamais ! 
Je voudrais convertir du texte qwerty en azerty ! En fait j'ai un logiciel qui enregistre tout ce qui est tapé sur mon pb, mais il enregistre en qwerty, alors que mon clavier écrit en azerty...En clair je voudrais pouvoir copier coller le texte qwerty et qu'il soit traduit en azerty...

Exemple : 

je voudrqis trqnsfor;er ce texte en qwerty

traduction : 

je voudrais transformer ce texte en azerty

Suis-je clair ?!  

Merci pour votre aide...Celui qui trouve...C'est un As ! 

Cordialement


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

On peut faire ça avec un programme de quelques lignes en C. Je n'ai pas de clavier qwerty sous la main. Donne-moi la correspondance des caractères à échanger, et je te le fais.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2005)

Je mets ça dans le forum Unix car il me semble qu'une petite ligne de commande devrait savoir faire cela


----------



## kisco (9 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire ça avec un programme de quelques lignes en C. Je n'ai pas de clavier qwerty sous la main. Donne-moi la correspondance des caractères à échanger, et je te le fais.


ici la correspondance : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/claude.segeral/qwerazer/


----------



## killatons (9 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire ça avec un programme de quelques lignes en C. Je n'ai pas de clavier qwerty sous la main. Donne-moi la correspondance des caractères à échanger, et je te le fais.



Oula merci beaucoup mais j'avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose...pour la correspondance je ne sais pas trop comment faire, en gros je pense qu'il faut passer du clavier azerty au clavier qwerty quoi...  

Merci bcp  enfin te prends pas trop la tête non plus si c'est vraiment casse tete !!


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ici la correspondance : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/claude.segeral/qwerazer/


Il y a un loup !

La table n'est pas symétrique... et les majuscules et les minuscules semblent inversées.

Par exemple si l'on rencontre un "\" en qwerty, ça ne dit pas clairement en quoi on doit le traduire ("*", "µ", ">" ou "<").


----------



## killatons (9 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un loup !
> 
> La table n'est pas symétrique... et les majuscules et les minuscules semblent inversées.
> 
> Par exemple si l'on rencontre un "\" en qwerty, ça ne dit pas clairement en quoi on doit le traduire ("*", "µ", ">" ou "<").


j'suis largué...enfin je vois a peu près de quoi il s'agit mais d'ici à comprendre la méthode...!! enfin en tout cas merci pour votre aide  je croyais mon pb irrésolvable ..on verra ce que ca donne


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un loup !
> 
> La table n'est pas symétrique... et les majuscules et les minuscules semblent inversées.
> 
> Par exemple si l'on rencontre un "\" en qwerty, ça ne dit pas clairement en quoi on doit le traduire ("*", "µ", ">" ou "<").


Sur wikipedia, la table est la même


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Sur wikipedia, la table est la même


Oui, ça sent le copier-coller 
:mouais:


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2005)

trouvé là



> Voici les correspondances AZERTY vers QWERTY.
> Les touches de fonction (ligne supérieure) ne sont pas modifiées, non plus que le clavier numérique.
> Les chiffres (deuxième ligne) sont sur les mêmes touches, mais en minuscule au lieu de majuscule. la touche la plus à gauche, qui porte un petit 2 donne une apostrophe ouvrante (qui n'existe pas dans le clavier AZERTY) et, en majuscule, le tilde. Ensuite 1=!, 2=@, 3=#, 4=$, 5=%, 6=^, 7=&, 8=*, 9=(, 0=), )=-, °=_.
> La touche Alt Gr n'est pas utilisée.
> ...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> trouvé là


Je pars là-dessus.

Quitte à modifier plus tard... parce que ça semble correspondre à un clavier de PC (notamment quand il écrit "la touche la plus à gauche, qui porte un petit 2").


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé comment passer mon clavier en QWERTY (clavier américain).

killatons, je viens de te poster un premier jet en C++ à compiler avec gcc.

Il reste à traiter la touche Alt et les touches d'accentuation. Je continuerai demain.


----------



## killatons (10 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé comment passer mon clavier en QWERTY (clavier américain).
> 
> killatons, je viens de te poster un premier jet en C++ à compiler avec gcc.
> 
> Il reste à traiter la touche Alt et les touches d'accentuation. Je continuerai demain.


 
bouuuhhh j'y arrive pas....j'ai suivi tes indications mais je n'arrive pas à compiler ..snif j'suis trop nul :rose: mais j'vais m'y remettre...j'y arriverais un jour...j'y arriverais ! 
Merci en tout cas...MacGé ca assure


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Novembre 2005)

Il y a un soucis pour retrouver à coup sûr le texte escompté tapé sur un clavier qwerty comme s'il s'agissait d'un clavier azerty.

La relation "touche tapée"<->"caractère enregistré" n'est pas bijective. Par exemple, quand le caractère "plus ou moins" ("±") apparaît, on ne sait pas s'il vient de la frappe d'un "dièze" ("#") ou d'un "Y tréma" ("¾"). Et il a d'autres exemples. 

Ceci mis à part, on arrive tout de même à s'en sortir à 95%.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé encore pire: pas moyen de distinguer les chiffres tapés sur le pavé numérique de ceux tapés sur le clavier alphanumérique.

Moralité, quand on rencontre un chiffre, on ne sait pas si on doit le traduire ou non. On n'est plus qu'à 90% de réussite.

Ça me paraît de plus en plus tordu, comme affaire.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, killatons, je viens de te poster la version définitive.

Ça fonctionne, mais avec les quelques restrictions indiquées ci-dessus.

Je me demande pourquoi ça t'indique "commande inconnue". Pour avoir gcc, peut-être faut-il installer XCode ?

Pour procéder comme je l'ai indiqué, il faut avant tout te placer (avec un "cd ...") dans le dossier dans lequel tu as copié "q2a.cpp".


----------



## killatons (11 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, killatons, je viens de te poster la version définitive.
> 
> Ça fonctionne, mais avec les quelques restrictions indiquées ci-dessus.
> 
> ...



merci Pascal ! effectivement il faut que j'installe xcode je pense pour lancer gcc, car le terminal me repond tjrs command not found ..
En tout cas c'est super sympa de m'avoir aidé


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2005)

Aïe aïe aïe !

En relisant le post avec le source c++ que je t'ai envoyé, je me rends compte que la plupart des caractères spéciaux n'ont pas été transmis, et ont été remplacés par des "?"  

Je modifie le source par quelque chose qui passera, et je te le renvoie.


----------



## killatons (28 Mars 2006)

:rose: 
Hello, je déterre toujours pour mon pb azerty / qwerty...En fait j'ai contacté le développeur de logkext mais il n'a point daigné me répondre...bouuhhh ! Du coup je suis toujours à la recherche d'une âme charitable qui comprendrait quelquechose à ce charabia !
En fait, selon le développeur, sur son site, (http://fsb.mackb.net/ indispo pour l'instant) il est indiqué qu'il suffit de modifier un fichier pour "transformer" l'application, et qu'elle considère enfin mon clavier comme un azerty ! 
Voilà ce que donne le .plist : (fichier attaché si ca marche !)

Voir la pièce jointe 9954


Vous y captez qquechose...? ! Moi jsuis largué ! :hein: 

Merci pour vos aides / conseils /réponses !   :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

C'est tout bonnement une table de codage : à un code correspond un caractère.
Je suppose que le code est un code clavier (mais je n'en sais rien).
Je te conseille de t'armer de patience et de méthode :
- tu fais une copie de sauvegarde de ce fichier (pour le cas où tout se mette en vrac)
- tu fais une copie de référence de ce fichier et tu l'ouvres : ce sera ta référence
- tu ouvres (pour édition) le fichier qu'utilise le programme

Ensuite tu y vas à l'intuition et à la réflexion. Par exemple, tu sais que, entre AZERTY et QWERTY, le A et le Q (donc le a et le q) sont intervertis. _Idem_ pour le Z et le W (donc le z et le w). Ces changements, tu vas pouvoir assez simplement les réaliser dans le fichier ouvert pour édition.
En procédant systématiquement de la sorte (tu essayes d'abord de voir ce qu'une touche donne dans ton application pour voir quels sont les entrées à modifier) tu finiras par constituer le fichier convenable.
C'est du moins ce que je ferais, à moins de trouver le fichier tout préparé, bien entendu


----------



## Yggdrasill (29 Mars 2006)

@Pa5cal : Petite constatation des plus bizare que j'ai deja faite, au cas ou tu voudrais utiliser des char et leurs code ascii, par rapport à la table ascii que j'ai, je dois faire +A (hexa) ou +10 (deci) pour avoir le char mac correspondant au char pc... Allez savoir pq...

Par contre si tu n'y vois pas d'objection tu pourrais me montrer ton code aussi stp? il m'interesse


----------



## killatons (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout bonnement une table de codage


content de le savoir ! :rateau: 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> à moins de trouver le fichier tout préparé, bien entendu


c'est ce que je cherchais justement mais le dev ne repond pas  en fait sur son site ca a l'air simple a faire, il suffit d'éditer le fichier plist keymap...Je m'y suis collé mais ca reste très bancal ! 
Boh j'imagine que ce n'est pas vraiment faisable....jvais continuer a decrypter le qwerty, c'est pas le top mais un peu lisible !  
merci a tous !


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Je t'aurais bien aidé mais je n'ai que des claviers QWERTY (je sais, c'est lâche ...  ).

Je suis d'ailleurs bien content d'utiliser ce type de clavier car Apple fait bien les choses et entrer des caractères accentués est simple. Et je n'ai pas tous ces petits soucis agaçants comme le tien ou pour se logger en mode mono-utilisateur.


----------



## killatons (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien aidé mais je n'ai que des claviers QWERTY (je sais, c'est lâche ...  ).


 
Oh le fourbe   merci qd meme !


----------

